# inox!!!!!!!



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I have been searching and searching for along time, and finally found a new 96 inox with all stainless controls.......getting tougher to find...can't wait to get it, and complete my family......84fs.....96 w/inox slide, and the newest addition, the all inox 96...paid a bit more than I wanted to, but....well, you know, if you've seen one Beretta, you want to see the rest of them........


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats!!

I'm a big Beretta fan myself. I've got a NIB 21A, an 84BB, a NIB 96FS Centurion, and a 92D. 

I gave my father a SS 92FS years ago. He's never shot it. It just sits in a drawer in his dresser. It also has Beretta wood grip panels as well as the plastic ones, and 2 or 3 extra NIW SS Beretta mags for it.

He turns 81 this June. He's mentioned giving it back to me a couple of times. He just hasn't done it yet. :smt083


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

A 96fs Centurion, nice.!!!!!!..........I carry a Bodyguard for CCW, my 84fs I shoot, and used it to qualify shoot for CCW, I shoot my 96, and I think that the new addition will be a safe queen for a while......


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad to hear that a fellow Beretta fan picked up another one


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

I saw an Inox with black grips and mag plates today at Shoot Straight WPB. All the hardware was silver color.
Very nice looking gun, but then again I like the all black/blued guns for my collection.

I also saw MGW has the silver mag base plates:Beretta 90 Series Magazine Components: MGW


----------



## cnix217 (Feb 21, 2012)

do you guys know where to buy just the slide???? I made the biggest mistake of not buying my px4 with it. It would have really made it pop.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You could try the Beretta forum......


----------



## glennm (Feb 23, 2012)

Seems to be a sought after gun. Looking myself.............BERETTA 96 40 S&W BRIGADIER INOX (J960560)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

cnix217 said:


> do you guys know where to buy just the slide???? I made the biggest mistake of not buying my px4 with it. It would have really made it pop.


U want an Inox upper for a PX4?

Ain't gonna find one. These guns (Inox PX4s) just came out. No one is selling Inox uppers - not even at the Beretta Forum.

Honestly - send the slide off to Robar. Get it refinished in NP3. That's cheaper than a new upper and will look the same.


----------

